# Probiotics make symptoms worse for prolonged periods of time.



## Mike_44 (Apr 21, 2013)

Can probiotics make IBS symptoms worse?

Last spring my IBS symptoms started, in the summer I tried probiotics from July to August and my abdominal pain and diahrrea got much worse. I stopped in late August. My bad symptoms continued until late September, the symptoms were still present but they were manageable enough that I could continue my day to day life.

In early May I tried probiotics again for a week and my symptoms have been much worse since. I hope that by mid June my symptoms will level off again like they did last time.

Has anyone had a similar experience?

This makes me think I might have SIBO perhaps.


----------



## mcclissa (Jun 1, 2014)

If you notice a difference with the probiotics I would stop taking them.

Probiotics are supposed to help with the diarrhea, not make it worse.

If you suspect SIBO I would check in with your Dr as I believe you need antibiotics to clear that up.

You could also try just plain acidophilus - instead of a probiotic. Or change the probiotic brand.


----------



## terv (Jun 2, 2014)

I have read about people who have lactobacillus overgrowth and it has been recommended that they take a D-LACTATE FREE probiotic.


----------



## jenna12186 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Mike! If you have more of the diaherra side of IBS i wouldnt reccommend probiotics. Most of the time I think these methods are better for people with IBS-C. I would reccommend trying to bulk up your soluable and insoluable fibers...20-25 grams a day helps alot of people i talk to that have the diaherra side of things.


----------



## Brenda Neace Skeens (Jul 18, 2014)

I have IBS because of a BPD Gastric Bypass surgery and I am also lactose intolerant and am experiencing life interrupting (I can't go anywhere or socialize and I'm in severe pain constantly and I'm just miserable.)serious diarrhea and a lot of digestive major problems. I would like some advice on probiotics and what to use for gas relief and prevention, and if probiotics are used to allow us to eat foods that bother us or is there something else? By the way, what is a probiotic and what is the reason to use probiotics? I have been taking 1 daily Phillips Colon Health probiotic caps, and, as I read in a reply to this post people like me could have a problem with those containing Lactobacillus... (Thanks a lot to terv! for that post) So I plan on stopping that because it does have 1.5 billion cells of it; but what do I put in it's place and do I need it? I also use a Digestive Advantage probiotic Gas Defense formula; it contains milk. I am so stupid sometimes. I have to start reading labels for everything, duh.

I have an excuse. I just made it through a life threatening year bout with a severe illness brought on by depression. I've been in three different hospitals, at least (I have memory loss of the past three months when that happened). Before that I was sequentially in treatment centers, nursing homes, and more hospitals and in and out of them and home (Anyway, I remember very little of the past year. They put me on a med for regaining memory) When I got home my medicines were all different and my husband had had to take charge of them. They took me off the IBS meds and I forgot that what I was suffering from was IBS. Gradually, I found my IBS meds and contacted doctors and I will be getting help, but I want to know myself what I should be doing. During the 3 mo. span mentioned above I also lost 50 lbs. Now my husband says I'm too skinny and he wants me to put back on some of the weight. So I have been eating anything I want not remembering that there were foods I couldn't eat. In my purse were the Digestive Advantage probiotic Lactose Defense formula to be used when consuming dairy, so I could have ice cream out, it jogged my memory and I've been taking them for eating dairy. They contain no milk but they have a lactase enzyme in them. Should I quit taking them too?

I just found a low FODMAP Food List to enjoy if you have IBS. I'm starting to try to implement it but I don't know if I can do that completely. Please give me inputs on how you eat and survive with this old IBS.

I'm real excited about finding this group and will greatly appreciate all your comments (for me and everyone else). I've learned at least two good things so far just today. THANKS A LOT!!!!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

In theory probiotics could make many types of IBS worse, depending on what you have.

They always make it worse for me, with the exception of Florastor, which seems to do nothing at all.


----------



## Stunet (Jul 14, 2014)

Most cases of IBS are due to bacteria working its way into the small intestine where it shouldn't be. There are a number of theories as to why about 11% of the population has this problem.

The way to exacerbate IBS is to eat sugars or fat that feed the bacteria in the small intestine. The bacteria produce gas, there is no escape valve, hence bloating and diarrhea. I am not sure how taking more bacteria through pro-biotics could possibly help if the problem is bacteria.



> from:http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=199251#CONCLUSIONS
> 
> Postprandial Bloating as a Unifying Symptom of IBS
> 
> ...


----------



## Bravo06 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well good bacteria and bad bacteria is how my doctor broke it down for me. Taking Probiotics to replace the good gut bacteria. Is she not correct in that analysis? ( I have IBS-D and just started taking Probiotics a few weeks ago )


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

Mike_44 said:


> Can probiotics make IBS symptoms worse?
> 
> Last spring my IBS symptoms started, in the summer I tried probiotics from July to August and my abdominal pain and diahrrea got much worse. I stopped in late August. My bad symptoms continued until late September, the symptoms were still present but they were manageable enough that I could continue my day to day life.
> 
> ...


Mike... Did the probiotics calm down the second time too? Im mayor bloated, my gut even hurts now of the trapped gass.
Did it calm again? How long did it take? I took plantarum 299v.. It seemed to do good for gastritis


----------



## Penzel (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm cycling through different probiotics from culturelle to vsl3 to digestive advantage to 299v. None has helped so far for the pain but nothing got worse. This month I tried adding some milk and coconut milk kefir to my diet and I became extremely lethargic and my already bad brain fog got worse. Thankfully after stopping things returned to the new normal. Kefir contains of a combinations of bacteria and yeasts, possibly dozens of strains if homemade.

I know I usually experience some symptoms with a new probiotic for a week or two. After that if things haven't settled I drop it. Another annoying part with probiotics is that it can take 4-8 weeks to determine if it is having a beneficial effect.


----------

